

Mircrosoft's Next CEO Needs To Be More Mayer And Less Ballmer - drakaal
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/09/05/mircrosofts-next-ceo-needs-to-be-more-mayer-and-less-ballmer/

======
debacle
Lets not anoint Mayer until she does something more than just faffing about
and weakening user experience.

------
drakaal
Microsoft isn't agile, and politics in the company won't make it as easy for a
"Mayer" to come in and whip it in to order.

~~~
ocfx
Do they really want Mayer anyways? It seems like that while she has given them
more publicity she hasn't seemed to do very much that actually matters. Sure
they made a new logo and bought Tumblr, neither were very good ideas.

------
barista
Microsoft does have a big PR problem. The brand has lost its association with
innovation, coolness, etc. That does not mean though the company itself is
lacking in those attributes. From that perspective yes they do need a Mayer.
Although it will be interesting to see if it results into empty hopes like
what has resulted in Mayer's tenure so far.

